
If I'm printing in color, should I get a laser or an inkjet printer? - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/02/ask-ars-if-im-printing-in-color-should-i-get-a-laser-or-an-inkjet-printer.ars
======
noonespecial
Lasers have a killer feature most people don't consider. You can not print
color for months at a time and then instantly print a perfect color image.
I've never seen an inkjet that can pull that off.

------
niels_olson
Epson color printers. Hands down. The technology blows everything else out of
the water.

